# New service connecting South West students with part-time jobs



## sam.wurkrs (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello! Please let me know if this post is not allowed but I could not see anything in the T and Cs about it.

I just wanted to take a minute to tell you about a new free service just launching in Bristol and the South West that could be of use to you. I have just launched a completely free website that connects students with one-off and part-time jobs whilst at university.

The website is www.wurkrs.com. It is a great tool for anyone who needs a bit of extra help around the house, as well as for employers. Members can post any job they want - from mowing the lawn, to decorating a room, to helping tidy the garage.

The job is then sent out to all of our university students in the Bristol area. This means that you can easily find intelligent, reliable and hard-working local university students to complete your tasks for prices much lower than hiring a tradesman. And you get the added benefit of a warm fuzzy feeling by supporting your local students!

The website is completely free for both job-posters and students. Please feel free to check it out at www.wurkrs.com! Thank you.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Wurkrs from brizzle.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

Spam meets scabs - what a match!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

sam.wurkrs said:


> Hello! Please let me know if this post is not allowed but I could not see anything in the T and Cs about it.


 
Let me assist:



> 2. *No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be banned.


 
Terms of Service and Rules | urban75 forums


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

I let this one go because I figured some of the urbz might have an opinion of the service


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 2, 2015)

Tinder but for jobs, basically.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 2, 2015)

Spam for undercutting tradesmen! Grrrr!

We're all going to end in the sewer (if they haven't collapsed ) with this sort of shit.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Sep 2, 2015)

It's Wurkrs Wankers' Wednesday!


----------



## peterkro (Sep 2, 2015)

Your hard working intelligent,reliable university students and their ilk have provided me with a reasonable income for decades,there is nothing better than specialising in fixing fuck ups by amateurs who where hired because they were cheaper than tradespeople.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2015)

What happens when a student with no experience hired to put up a picture hammers a nail through 80-year old Enid's water pipe, depriving her of heating and hot water during the winter, or electrocutes himself on Enid's very dodgy lawnmower? I guess you dgaf?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you looked into possible tax liabilities? Got Insurance? Thought this out at all?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 2, 2015)

Excellent t&c's on a separate page.. 



> These Terms and Conditions constitute a legally binding agreement between you and Wurkrs and are effective immediately. By using and/or accessing our website, services, applications and tools; you confirm that you have read and agreed to these terms of use and accept these terms of use and that you agree to comply with them.
> 
> If you do not agree to these terms of use, you must not use our website


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

If this is "a new free service just launching in Bristol and the South West", why is the website registered to an address in Surrey?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cos it's a bristol *and* Surrey thing? OP in 'not maximising their outreach potential' fail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I let this one go because I figured some of the urbz might have an opinion of the service


and so we do


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Cos it's a bristol *and* Surrey thing? OP in 'not maximising their outreach potential' fail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76097


 
I note that the OP - which is exclusively pitched at Bristol/SW - mentions "intelligent, reliable and hard-working local university students", yet this blurb, which extends itself to include Surrey students, only refers to "reliable and hard-working local university students".

Is this because Sam Hyams and Wurkrs think that all Surrey students are thick as pigshit, or is the implication that when talking about Bristolian students one needs to explicitly state whether one means the planks or the profs?

WE NEED TO KNOW DAMMIT


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

Incidentally:


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

The site's broken anyway.  Can't post a job.

Pile of shite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> The site's broken anyway.  Can't post a job.
> 
> Pile of shite.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

Some choice jobs on offer:



> Male only, since there is some heavy lifting from the stock room up two flights of stairs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

When University Business Studies Coursework Projects Go Bad


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

JOB TITLE
REPORTING SPAM
I'd like to hire someone that will find and report spam from specific companies from bulletin boards and chat forums.

JOB TYPE:One-off
START DATE:Flexible
NUMBER OF DAYS WORK:1
LOCATION:Nationwide
PAYMENT:
£ 0.05 /hr
ADDITIONAL INFO:
You will need to be able to eat the warm glow of pride and drink the satisfaction of a job well done as I will be paying you less than the minimum wage.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

I look forward to making the applicants do a weeks trial before letting them go.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

There are six 'Bristol' jobs on the site, including one in Bath and another in Surrey


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 4, 2015)

They need to advertise for a web designer and ux tester.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2015)

Ahem:

Hi,

We at wurkrs.com just wanted to say thank you for your support! We love our early adopters and are working flat out to get as many jobs onto the website for you as possible.

As a free service we rely on you to spread the word about us. Tell your mates about us and help them to earn a bit of extra cash to fund their studies.

Help us to get more jobs on the site for everyone! *Does you Mum need someone to cut the grass?* Get her on wurkrs.com! Does the landlord at your local boozer need someone to cover a few shifts? Get them on wurkrs.com!

As our website is brand spanking new, *we know there might be a few bugs to iron out*. If you come across any please feel free to send us an email. If you have any comments about how we could do things better we would love to hear from you.

But above all, *thanks for giving us your vote of confidence*! We know wurkrs.com will be a great tool for helping you find casual work whilst you are studying and look forward to finding you some cracking jobs.

Kind regards,
wurkrs.com

p.s. check us out on twitter - @wurkrs​
If ‘working flat out’ generates a whopping six jobs, I'd hate to see how bad it was when they were just coasting.


----------

